# Type a core + Type D cube question



## andrewvo1324 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was wondering when people say change the type d core to a type A one does that include the Centerpieces?

thanks,
andrew


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 7, 2008)

No, they mean just the core. I keep all the pieces, screws, springs, and washers of the type d.


----------



## Statical (Jul 8, 2008)

does the cube suck at first when u just change the core to type a core? does the cube really start to become really good when u lubricate it?


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 8, 2008)

I put my (already lubed) type D pieces on my new type A core today and it's really incredible.

I'm not sure of the exact mechanics of why the type A core is better, but my D core was threaded anyway so I couldn't tighten it correctly. This is apparently a pretty common problem, so I'd recommend anyone getting a type D get an extra A core just in case. It's only $.70.


----------

